# Airguns



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been toying with the idea of buying an air rifle for plinking and small game hunting. I'm looking in the $200-$300 range, but am torn between the .177 and .22 caliber guns. Is there anybody here that has some experience with high-power airguns that would like to sway me one way or another?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I also know nothing about airguns but I'm thinking a black powder varminter or a long range air gun for vermin. :O•-:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

They are fun and well worth owning, expecially today when .22LR is so hard to find, in fact I plan to buy some molds just to be able to always be able to have ammo on hand.

I buy from these guys: http://www.pyramydair.com/air-guns

My boy shoots a Rugar Airhawk, IMO I wish we'd spent a bit more for a bit more quality but as is its a pretty good rifle. It is very picky about what pellets it shoots, and it takes quite a while to break it in (my only complaints about it). I love the single c ock and fire spring loaded rifles.

I would like to try .22 caliber air rifles as well just for comparison purposes.

-DallanC


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

They are a blast; I've owned a few springers and have moved on to PCP's (pre-charged pneumatic). Both .177 and .22 feal the same when shooting. .22 hit's a little harder when hunting but if your just going to shoot at paper then go with .177 it's just cheaper to shoot. If your going to hunt and take long shots then .22 is better and .25 is better than that but much more expensive.
I buy ammo from Pyramyd Air but I've been getting my rifles from these guys
http://www.airgunsofarizona.com/
I've not bought from these guys but they are in Draper.
http://www.airgundepot.com/
Springers are generally the cheapest way to go for an adult air rifle; PCP's are the most accurate but much more expensive by the time you get the pump.
IMO
The best springers for the money are RWS; Gammo is #2 I have a gammo Big Cat that I got at Walmart years ago that has served me very well until my skill got better than the gun. Springers are hard on scopes; harder on them than big game rifles ( if you don't believe me google it) I ruined several scopes before I learned you must get a spring rated scope like a leapers or centerpoint for a cheaper option. Springers are also harder to learn to shoot with consistency. But thats the fun in it for me.
I read high praise about the gas piston design in the Benjamin nitro but I shot one and found it lacking but everyone else likes them and they are about $200.
If you want some good info check this guy out. http://tedsholdover.com/
I love air guns and they are just as much fun as the big guns and if you think they are for kids try shooting >1" groups at 75-100 yards. You'll find quick they take the effort and skill of the best shooter. You work up loads by adjusting the power and pellet weighs and types just like in the powder burners.
Start taking out pigeons at 100+ yards and you'll giggle like a little girl.


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

I have the beeman RS1. Came with a scope and has interchangeable barrels (.22/177). Wish it was a little more accurate but pretty good bang for your buck and is accurate enough. Think it was around 150 or 200 at Cabelas.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Benjamin .22 pellet gun and have spent many hours with that thing. My dad used to take me a dairy and he would have me shoot the vermin that would come in and eat the grain and silage. Some days I would sit for just a few minutes and a big ol rat would come sneaking in to get something to eat and I would pop him, and others it would be a skunk in the late hours of the evening. But it was an effective tool that killed small animals quickly but mine didnt have a very effective range (maybe 30-40 yards?) beyond that, it was usually a wound and not a clean kill. Seems like newer airguns have more range and power behind them.

I still use my airgun periodically to rid my backyard of pests and it works great in an urban setting as it is pretty quiet


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks everybody, that info helps a lot. I think I have narrowed my selection to these four rifles in .22 cal:

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Ruger_Air_Magnum_Combo/2354

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Gamo_Big_Cat_1200_and_1250/1280

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Trail_NP_Nitro_Piston_Hardwood_air_rifle/2050

http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Titan_GP_Nitro_Piston_Air_Rifle/2603

Your thoughts/suggestions?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I remember somebody on here always talking about there trips to a local dairy to take down ECD's with there "customized" air guns. Can't remember who tho


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I've heard good things about Gamo's big cat... but never seen it personally, nor do I have any experience with any of the other guns listed here.

-DallanC


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

If you really want to know about airguns, spend some time on this site

http://www.gatewaytoairguns.org/GTA/index.php?action=forum
... browse the forums. Hit the mall, check out the library. There is a wealth of information to be found here.

I think you get the most bang for your buck if you buy an airgun from here..
http://flyingdragonairrifles.org/

Most airguns have one or two kinds of pellets they shoot really well. Two identical airguns may prefer different pellets altogether.
If you invest the dollars in a good airgun, do yourself a favor and get a sample pack of pellets.

Once you have figured out the best pellets, PyramidAir.com is a decent place to buy them. They have a good selection and if you buy 3 then the 4th tin is free.

You almost have to buy pellets online if you choose anything other than .177 - very little variety in most stores around here.


----------



## utahtim (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a varmint hunter hp 22 and love it haven't tried long range on it yet, but passes clean through a rabbit at 30 yards


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a big cat and have run about 500 pellets through a .22 Benjamin nitro. I liked the action on the Nitro but couldn't get it to settle down and shoot a decent group so I sent it back and sprung for a Hammerli Pneuma (pcp)
The cool thing about the bigcat is there are all kinds of upgrades you can do to make it better. I would just order the GTR trigger upgrade from day one for either the Big Cat or the Nitro. It's about $30 and makes the gun much better. My Big Cat in .177 likes the crosman premier heavy pellets but shots the any of the crosman premieres fairly well. It also shoots the Gammo Pro Mags well. It hates pointed pellets of any kind I've tried they just don't fly well.
I can also tell you the nitro is quieter and smother.
Get the trigger upgrade it's worth it.
http://charliedatuna.com/GRT-III%20Trigger%20New.htm


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Here's a review on the Benji Nitro


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Mavis13 said:


> Here's a review on the Benji Nitro


Dang Mavis, you kinda let the air out of my sails with that one...

However, the great Chuck Hawks (it's actually Randy Wakeman's article, but stills Chuck's website...) (http://www.chuckhawks.com/benjamin_trail_NP.htm) seems to really like the Benjamin Trail NP in .22 and found it to have pretty decent accuracy. His only complaint, and that of the rest of the world it seems, is the crap trigger Crosman sticks in the thing. But I would put a new one in anyways.

So far I think I'm still stuck on this rifle. I was able to find it on Amazon for $198 with "free" two-day shipping (I have Amazon Prime).

Now I'm just trying to decide if I want the hardwood or synthetic stock...



















hhhhhhhhhhh why are life's decisions so hard??? :mrgreen:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I got the one I tried out from Amazon; even paid the extra $4 for overnight shipping. I really think it was the scope but can't be sure. The cool thing about Amazon is if you don't like it you have 30 days to return it no questions asked and they pay the shipping back.
Everyone reviews them well I can only tell you what I saw. The triggers is crap but it is on all of the mid range guns like these but it only cost about $30 to fix that. I like hardwoods for my powder burners but I go with synthetic for my air rifles, don't really know why saves a little weight and doesn't show the scratches I guess.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Just throwing this out there ....

http://www.rlairgunsupply.com/air-g...tro-piston-air-rifle-combo-by-benjamin-reman/


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Briar Patch said:


> Just throwing this out there ....
> 
> http://www.rlairgunsupply.com/air-g...tro-piston-air-rifle-combo-by-benjamin-reman/


 :shock: Sold

Thanks!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

GutPile said:


> Briar Patch said:
> 
> 
> > Just throwing this out there ....
> ...


Cool, let us know how it shoots.
I like the look of them; the pistol grip stock is a nice way to go.
Hey Goob; is the Nitro on Finestiens list???


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind: Accurate shooting of a springer-technology airgun requires a special technique. I think it's called "artillery hold".

Also, never put a scope on a springer-technology airgun unless it is rated for these guns. An ordinary scope (regardless of price) will be destroyed by the unusual recoil characteristics of these guns.

Neither comment applies PCP airguns or multi-pump pneumatic airguns.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

So the rifle finally came, and I've put about 250 rounds through it so far. I couldn't get it to group well at all until I started getting hang of the "artillery hold" and then they really tightened up. It is amazing what a difference it makes. Here's a 10-shot group at 10 yards:

[attachment=0:gvn79wgf]downsized_0420131209.jpg[/attachment:gvn79wgf]

I will say the trigger is pretty horrible but I do have a new one on order, so I'm hoping that will help tighten things up a little more.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

That's much better than the one I used. Which trigger are you getting?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

You need to get a assortment of different pellets now... various weights and shapes. You will find something that it likes. If you got a springer, it will take some break in period for the internals to settle in.


-DallanC


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Mavis13 said:


> That's much better than the one I used. Which trigger are you getting?


That's good to know.  I ordered the GRT-III.

I'm hooked on those EdgunUSA Youtube videos you recommended, that guy has some good info, and It's just plain fun to watch 

Also, I've been spending more time on the GatewayToAirguns forum that I am here. Great info there too.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

DallanC said:


> You need to get a assortment of different pellets now... various weights and shapes. You will find something that it likes. If you got a springer, it will take some break in period for the internals to settle in.


I've put about 400 through it so far, and it has had a noticeable increase in accuracy. I'll be honest, I was really starting to get some buyer's dissonance the first couple hundred shots in but things seem like they are settling down now.

I am using just the standard Crosman Premier Hollow Point right now, what others do you recommend I try? Are there any variety packs you'd recommend that would be a good start?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Post up some groups. I'd like to see how it performs personally


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Bax* said:


> Post up some groups. I'd like to see how it performs personally


I actually posted a pic earlier today of a 10-shot group at 10 yards, it's at the bottom of page 2. That's the only one I have right now, but I'd be happy to put some others up tomorrow or Monday.

Just a thought, what would it take to add an airgun forum topic here on UWN? It seems there are a few members on here that are already into the sport, and I'm sure quite a few that would be very interested learning more about it. It may start out a little slow, but with current trends in firearm and ammo prices, I'd bet it gains traction pretty fast. Not many people know anything about airguns past their old Daisy Red Ryders.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> GutPile said:
> 
> 
> > Briar Patch said:
> ...


No, but one of my pellet guns IS on the list:


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

For cheap pellets I find crosman primer ultra mags (a.k.a. domed) shoot a little better than the HP. Nothing I have shot is more consistent than JSB exacts but they cost about twice what the crosmans do. In .22 they come in several weights from 14-25gr so you can really tinker with them and find what your gun likes. The cheapest place to buy pellets I have found is pyramyd air if you buy three cans you get one more free. If you have access to a chrono it would be interesting to see what speeds they are flying. You can also mess with lubing your pellets; a lot of guys put a few drops of slick50 in the can and roll it around; I've also had good luck with plain old mineral oil. Some times it helps some pellets and others it makes them fly worse.
I'd be cool with an air gun forum or we can continue to use this one if nobody cares; to me it's all the same thing regardless of what gas is used to propel the projectile. I have seen a few airgun forums taken over by paint ballers and airsoft junkies and they are just not the same thing.
I was out shooing my PCP last night. I had the target at 100yd with a slight breeze I was still keeping <6" groups. Past 75yds with my gun/talent is too far to be constant but it's still fun to try it. Every now and again I can connect with a pest (mostly starlings) at that distance and that's as exciting as any hunting I've done. It's a heck of a lot of fun and you can do it in your back yard.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Mavis13 said:
> 
> 
> > GutPile said:
> ...


Good thing that stock doesn't fold or the NSA would be after you.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

Mavis13 said:


> For cheap pellets I find crosman primer ultra mags (a.k.a. domed) shoot a little better than the HP. Nothing I have shot is more consistent than JSB exacts but they cost about twice what the crosmans do. In .22 they come in several weights from 14-25gr so you can really tinker with them and find what your gun likes. The cheapest place to buy pellets I have found is pyramyd air if you buy three cans you get one more free. If you have access to a chrono it would be interesting to see what speeds they are flying. You can also mess with lubing your pellets; a lot of guys put a few drops of slick50 in the can and roll it around; I've also had good luck with plain old mineral oil. Some times it helps some pellets and others it makes them fly worse.


That's good to know, I'll order some today. Walmart has the hollow points for around $8.50 a tin, but I didn't see any round nose.

You would think I'd have a chrono for all the reloading I do, but just never have picked one up. I think that will be my next purchase, but not for a little while.

I've never heard of lubing pellets, I'll have to try that as well.



Mavis13 said:


> I'd be cool with an air gun forum or we can continue to use this one if nobody cares; to me it's all the same thing regardless of what gas is used to propel the projectile. I have seen a few airgun forums taken over by paint ballers and airsoft junkies and they are just not the same thing.


That's a good point. Maybe label it as "Airgun _Hunting_" or something like that to keep the airsoft and paintballers off??? I think it could be a good addition to this forum though.



Mavis13 said:


> I was out shooing my PCP last night. I had the target at 100yd with a slight breeze I was still keeping <6" groups. Past 75yds with my gun/talent is too far to be constant but it's still fun to try it. Every now and again I can connect with a pest (mostly starlings) at that distance and that's as exciting as any hunting I've done. It's a heck of a lot of fun and you can do it in your back yard.


That would be a lot of fun. What PCP gun do you have?


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hammerli Pneuma single shot.
I dont have a crono either; I bum one from time to time. I too have it on my list of things to get.
I've never found the domed pellets in a store I'm sure someone must have them but all I ever see is the HP's. They are what I mainly shoot so I just buy four cans at a time from Pyramyd Air. I've never figured the HP from an air rifle expand anyway, perhaps I'm wrong.
Cabelas sells their store brand of pellets in .177 that are just crosman premiers with their label on them. Pyramyd air was still cheaper last I checked.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

So I decided to send the Benji Trail back... Each day, the groups got worse and worse to the pint I wasn't even consistently hitting the 9" plate and *ten* yards :shock: It really bummed me out as I had high hopes for this gun. I loved the way it felt and handled (minus accuracy). But with only 650 shots and the gun wearing out like that, I figure I had better spend my money elsewhere. It pains me to say this Mavis, but.... you were right... 

I've been looking into Briar Patch's recommendation (flyingdragonairrifles.com), think I'm going to go that route. They come very high;y recommended over on GatewayToAirGuns.com, and I haven't been able to find a bad review yet. Keeping my budget below $200 I am considering three different rifles in .22 cal:

SX25S - http://flyingdragonairrifles.org/XISICO_XS25S.html - I can order with a full performance tune for less than $200.
SX46U - http://flyingdragonairrifles.org/XISICO_XS46U.html - I can order with a full performance tune for less than $200.
SX28M - http://flyingdragonairrifles.org/XISICO_XS28M.html - shoots over 200fps faster than the other two, what more can I say 

Any thoughts or opinions on these?


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

All of the air guns you get from flying dragon come with a lifetime warranty. You won't find that anywhere else.

This link may be of interest to you http://chineseairgunportal.brutuz.com/clonelist.htm


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like scope mounts or a bad scope to be that far off at 10 yards.We had to upgrade my boys airhawk mounts to something much much stiffer as the gun litterally tore them up.


-DallanC


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

DallanC said:


> Sounds like scope mounts or a bad scope to be that far off at 10 yards.We had to upgrade my boys airhawk mounts to something much much stiffer as the gun litterally tore them up.
> 
> -DallanC


That's what I thought but the mounts were solid, and couldn't find anything indicating (except for the accuracy) the scope was shot. Even though I kept all the screws tight, The gun felt like things were loosening up. The barrel didn't snap into place quite as crisp as when I first got it, and I noticed the seal at the back of the barrel was not sealing evenly. I know I could replace that fairly inexpensively as well as the washers along the side of the barrel hinge, but with the price of that, the rifle, and a new trigger that was half decent I could buy a different higher-quality rifle.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

i bought a Weihrauch myself a gas piston charged air rifle.
http://www.airgunarena.com/index.php/Sp ... eltype%3DG

i would have told you to stay away from Benjamin but it seemed that you already had your mind made up to buy one. a beeman is a good one to buy also, they are like the weihrauch.

I would also look at some pellets that are made in czech, get a sample pack to find which weight shoots best in your gun.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

here is some info for you for Setting Up An Air Rifle And Telescopic Sight For Field Target

http://viriato.net/airgunning/bfta_setup_manual.pdf

http://www.bkltech.com/1inch-Scope-Ring ... w=9&page=1


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

It wouldn't surprise me if your scope had died. I killed several with my bigcat. Sprigers are hard on scopes.
RWS also has some very good guns.


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

sagebrush said:


> here is some info for you for Setting Up An Air Rifle And Telescopic Sight For Field Target
> 
> http://viriato.net/airgunning/bfta_setup_manual.pdf
> 
> http://www.bkltech.com/1inch-Scope-Ring ... w=9&page=1


Great links. Thank you.


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

sagebrush said:


> i bought a Weihrauch myself a gas piston charged air rifle.
> http://www.airgunarena.com/index.php/Sp ... eltype%3DG
> 
> i would have told you to stay away from Benjamin but it seemed that you already had your mind made up to buy one. a beeman is a good one to buy also, they are like the weihrauch.


Haha, I have an uncanny ability to ignore the negative stuff when I already have my mind made up. I appreciate your latent honesty 

Also, those links you posted are really helpful. Thank you.

My father just told me today about a RWS 48/52 he has that is practically unused and I can "have." (Atleast that's the word I heard him say...  )

I think I'm going to play with this one for a while... It is .177 caliber, but I was surprised at the power.

Are the Flying Dragon PCPs any good?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

If anyone needs a Mount for an rws rifle I have one its a one piece


----------



## GutPile (Feb 26, 2013)

I took the .177 RWS 48/52 and my trusty 10/22 to a favorite ground squirrel spot up in Wyoming over the weekend. Between five of us we ended up with over 1000 of the little buggers in eight hours (we stopped counting after awhile). Sadly, the only picture I took was when they finally surrendered...

















:mrgreen:

I only took the RWS out during the last hour when we finally made it back to the truck, but still ended up shooting about 40 of them with open sights. All in all, a darn good day. O*--


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That sounds like dang fun, gutpile.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

In a word... Cool!!


----------

